# Do you know what the largest object on Earth is?



## k_mq3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Blue Whale

The size of the blue whale equals the size of a space shuttle! If you can not imagine the amount of this size Imagine yourself standing in front of the building of ten floors, height of the building is the length of the blue whale!

Blue whales grow to a length of 30 meters, longer than any basketball court! And weighing up to 200 tons, the weight of 15 school bus! While the weight of his tongue up alone to four tons, equivalent to the weight of an elephant!!

The blue whale can produce sounds that is higher than jet engines, so you can communicate with whales whales away by the other distances of up to approximately the 1,600 km

As for the food of this giant, you may wish to imagine the enormous size of the meal, where he eats the whale of nearly 4 tons of food a day!

Surprisingly, the side of all of the above is that the whales with the magnitude of the very rare to the point that scientists do not know about only a few!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Largest living animal, not object.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like spam. i dont know what the link is but i wouldnt click it.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

largest living organism on earth is actually a mushroom the root system of a species of mushroom spans over many miles.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

theres a few types of trees that do that as well


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

This does sound like spam but this is very interesting to know about whales! It's the worlds largest mammal or animal...Not "object."


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

The largest living thing on earth is an underground system of fungai (white) fungai (over 5 miles in each direction) the stuff you see on the ground after a rotted carcass rots, it sort of looks like a spider web but thicker...

The blue Whale is also the largest animal ever to roam our earth and predicted the largest animal to ever roam the earth. 
and no they are no longer indangered

so GO whale wars


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Blue Whales are still a endangered species. Scientists are not sure if the number of whales are increasing or decreasing. Many of them are killed or badly injured by ships which is why they are endangered.


----------

